# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  impossible d'installer Autocad 32 bits sur OS 64 bits

## twister9458

Bonjour;
Je possde un systme OS Vista familiale premium 64 bits.
J'ai tent d'y installer des application 32 bits (Autocad,...) mais impossible, une erreur d'incompatibilit 32/64 bits est souleve.
Pourriez vous m'aider sur ce problme.
Merci

----------


## Tompkr

Bonjour,

Google est ton ami

http://www.cantus.ca/2009/04/comment...2-bit-sur.html

Thomas

----------


## twister9458

coooool merci !! j'avais cherch sur google, mais de faon trop gnrique, je pensais trouver nue mthode et une seule pour toutes mes applications 32 bits.
Merci ::ccool::

----------

